# Question/Need some input



## Molly's Dad 138 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello Everyone-

I'm looking at a used plow setup for my '01 Ram 2500 4x4. Just something to do 4-5 driveways (family, friends). Nothing commercial. Also, given how we don't consistently get enough snow to use it a lot, I don't want to spend $4,000+ for something. I found a SnoWay MT 7.5ft with downpressure, complete setup for my truck with mount for $1,195. I am not familiar with this brand, and didn't find a wealth of info when I searched on here.
So, my 2 questions:

1) Is that a good price for a complete setup of this nature?

2) Anyone have experience with Sno Way personal use plows? Any input?


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

There's always used... Got one for sale right now.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Molly's Dad 138;1635685 said:


> Hello Everyone-
> 
> I'm looking at a used plow setup for my '01 Ram 2500 4x4. Just something to do 4-5 driveways (family, friends). Nothing commercial. Also, given how we don't consistently get enough snow to use it a lot, I don't want to spend $4,000+ for something. I found a SnoWay MT 7.5ft with downpressure, complete setup for my truck with mount for $1,195. I am not familiar with this brand, and didn't find a wealth of info when I searched on here.
> So, my 2 questions:
> ...


good plow, really designed for 1/2 ton trucks but you should be able to use it for the purposes you stated, parts are readily available and if it does have the mount to fit your truck it's a fair price for a used plow. The Down pressure is an excellent feature for backdragging drives. a link to the snoway web site http://www.snoway.com



OldSchoolPSD;1635710 said:


> There's always used...


Right that's what he's talking about. There are no NEW MT snoway plows. they discontinued that mounting system a few years ago. The pump is the same as they still use so parts and control systems are available.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

Ah ok. I had never heard of sno-way and for $1200 i was imagining something you buy at home depot lol.

Looks pretty legit though.


----------



## Molly's Dad 138 (Feb 9, 2013)

LOL- Yeah, I had never heard of SnoWay either. That's why I posted the question. Did some searching here (mostly found more questions), and on YouTube.

Basher-- Thanks!! That was exactly the kind of feedback/insight I was looking for. I'm not looking to do commercial. If I was, I'd spend the $$$$ and get something 8.5' or 9' heavy duty. But that'd be overkill for the few driveways of older neighbors and relatives I might do. We haven't had enough snow here since the blizzard of 2010 to even bust out the snowblower, so I don't want to shell out a lot for something that will not be used a lot.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

OldSchoolPSD;1635735 said:


> ALooks pretty legit though.


:laughing::laughing: Yeah they're legit, they ha the first complete unit removal system (74 others 94) They have the patent on Down Pressure, Wireless control systems and the EIS is the slickest headlight harness system (no relays, iso-modules, switches, etc. no consumables at all) out there. They were the first with the space frame everybody is using for their poly and SS skin plows. They have the shortest stroke lift ram and lowest amp draw of any manufacturer and are blazingly quick.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

I'll jump in here... I love my snoway and use if commercially every winter. They are fantastic plows IMO. I got my current one for free tho. O.k. I had to buy the truck it came with, but I took the plow off and sold the truck for more than I paid for it payup. You will be plenty happy with a snoway and I would buy one of those before I bought a western or meyer. Good luck!!


----------

